# Festplatte geöffnet



## Frickie (29. Mai 2010)

*Festplatte geöffnet*

Hallo Leute,
aus Neugier habe ich letztens eine 160GB-Platte geöffnet um mal zu sehn wies da drin so aussieht (mir war schon bewusst das man das eigentlich nicht machen sollte, die Platte brauch ich nicht deswegen wars mir egal).
Nachdem ich alles wieder zusammengebaut hatte (so sauber wie möglich) und sie in einem ausrangierten Rechner ausprobierte war sie am suchen ohne ende, es passierte jedoch nichts.
Jetzt meine Frage woran das liegen könnte?

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Weil du sie gelyncht hast. In der Platte ist ein spezielles Gas das sich beim öffnen sofort verflüchtigt. Auch winzigste Staubpartikel, die du mit bloßem Auge nicht sehen kannst, zerstören die Platte innerhalb kürzester Zeit.

Kannst das Ding noch mal auf machen und dir an die Wand hängen oder in die Tonne werfen. Selbst wenn sie noch mal anläuft, kannst du von Glück reden wenn sie noch durchhält bis du die Daten gesichert hast. Falls da noch welche drauf sein sollten. 

Wie zum Henker kommt man eigentlich auf so eine dämliche Schnappsidee?


----------



## Frickie (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich habe doch gesagt das mir die Platte nicht wichtig ist... Im Klartext, ob die kaputt ist oder nicht ist mir Wurscht und da ich mir das Innenleben mal ansehen wollte hab ich se halt aufgemacht. Da mir bewusst war das die Platte dabei viell kaputt geht hab ich mir die Daten vorher runtergezogen, dumm bin ich ja auch nicht.
Dann häng ich se mir halt an die Wand^^

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Kannst ja mal schauen, entweder hier oder im Luxx Forum sucht jemand für ein Referat eine geöffnete Festplatte


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Einfach wieder zusammen bauen und etwas Feuerzeuggas durch ein der Öffnungen zischen, dann ist die HDD fast wie neu


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich habe auch letztens eine Platte geöffnet, die ich im Müllcontainer gefunden habe . Sie hatte irgendeinen uralten Anschluss, weshalb sie unbrauchbar war. Interessant ist die Tastsachen, dass sich 2cm vom Platter entfernt der Antrieb für den Schreib-/Lesekopf befindet, der aus einer Silberdrahtspule und zwei gekoppelten Neodym-Magneten besteht. An denen ich mir beim Ausbau fast die Finger zerquetscht habe, weil sie eine so extrem hohe Flussdichte haben.


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Habt ihr zuviel Freizeit?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich bin ja auch oft neugierig aber Computerhardware mit absicht zu zerstören??? Ich liebe Computer und mir blutet das Herz!!!


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich sehe schon die BILD Schlagzeile:

Forum User verlor Finger beim Festplattenbasteln ...


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ah.. falsch ausgedrückt hell... das würde heißen "Killerhardware schneidet Finger ab"


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

nene,* Mörderfestplatte tötet Computerbenutzer*


----------



## Homie (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich würde mich über Fotos vom Innenleben der Festplatte freuen.

P.S.

Ich finde es eine coole Sache die HDD zu öffnen.
Wenigstens einer der tieferes Interesse an seiner Hardware hat.
Gute Sache.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ach Gott lasst ihn doch seine alten HDDs aufmachen.^^
Ich hab meine alten HDDs die ich sonst weggeworfen habe auch immer aufgemacht.^^


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich habe auch intensives Interesse, nutze dafür u. a. Youtube


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Kann mir jemand eine Erklärung liefern, warum die Daten auf der Platte nicht verloren gehen, wenn 2cm weiter ein Killer-Magnet sitzt? Das Magnetfeld ist auch nicht vollständig abgeschirmt, denn wenn ich von außen einen ferromagnetischen Schraubenzieher dranhalte, wird er angezogen.


----------



## helladmin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich sehe schon, du schaffst es auf`s BILD Titelblatt


----------



## Tobias-F (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ferngemoddetes Speichermedium geht in Flammen auf.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



helladmin schrieb:


> nene,* Mörderfestplatte tötet Computerbenutzer*



Amoklaufende Festplatte".." auf ihr waren zum großteil Killerspiele gespeichert"..." erstes Opfer bekannt"...." Bild sprach zu erst mit der Leiche.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



L.B. schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Erklärung liefern, warum die Daten auf der Platte nicht verloren gehen, wenn 2cm weiter ein Killer-Magnet sitzt? Das Magnetfeld ist auch nicht vollständig abgeschirmt, denn wenn ich von außen einen ferromagnetischen Schraubenzieher dranhalte, wird er angezogen.



Das macht nichts aus, da das Magnetfeld mit 1/r² abfällt, wenn ich mich grad nicht ganz vertu.


----------



## n!Faculty (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Alte geöffnete Festplatten sind leergeräumt ein wundervoller Platz, um SSDs ohne Weiteres in 3,5'' Schächte zu bauen


----------



## Kaktus (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



n!Faculty schrieb:


> Alte geöffnete Festplatten sind leergeräumt ein wundervoller Platz, um SSDs ohne Weiteres in 3,5'' Schächte zu bauen



 Auf die Idee muss man auch erst mal kommen 

Im ernst, hast du das schon gesehen oder selbst gemacht? Passt das wirklich?


----------



## Meph (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Das ist sinnvoller^^


----------



## helladmin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Mach mal Fotos, wir amüsieren uns alle köstlich


----------



## Jared566 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich habe erst letzte Woche bei einem Referat eine Festplatte aufgeschraubt und im offenen Betrieb Schreib und Lesezugriffe demonstriert. Sah verdammt cool aus ^^

Danach war die Festplatte schrott, was aber bei einer 6Gb Platte nicht weiter tragisch ist 

Es ist also möglich eine Festplatte offen zu betreiben doch danach ist sie hinüber. 

Der Schreib / Lesekopf schwebt ja nur 20nm über dem Platter.. zum Vergleich: ein menschliches Haar ist ca. 50.000nm groß... Ich denke du kannst dir ausmalen was passiert wenn ein Haar auf der Festplatte ist? ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## helladmin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ne, sag mal


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



Kaktus schrieb:


> In der Platte ist ein spezielles Gas das sich beim öffnen sofort verflüchtigt.


Gas im Festplattengehäuse? 
Befindet sich im Gehäuse nicht eine winzige Be-/Entlüftungsöffnung die dazu dient die erwärmte Luft im Gehäuse nach außen abzuführen damit im Gehäuse kein Überdruck entsteht?


----------



## helladmin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Das Gas ist in einem anderem geschlossenen Bereich.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Wo befindet sich dieser "andere geschlossene Bereich", @helladmin ?
Also, ich habe schon diverse Festplatten geöffnet, nur einen derart abgeschotteten Bereich konnte ich bei keiner Festplatte feststellen.


----------



## helladmin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Hardware-Datenrettung.de - Festplatten

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das eine Baugruppe mit Gas befüllt wird.
Ansonsten ist das Festplattengehäuse staubdicht, aber nicht luftdicht!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



helladmin schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das eine Baugruppe mit Gas befüllt wird.


Das einzige Bauteil einer Festplatte dass mit etwas befüllt ist, ist das Gleitlager. Da wirst dich wohl verlesen haben.


----------



## L.B. (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Im Gehäuse ist eine kleine Öffnung, die mit einer Membran verschlossen ist, durch die ein Luftdruckausgleich stattfinden kann.


----------



## Scheolin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

nochmal dazu das die immer kaputt gehen:
Festplattenmod

mit Window und funktioniert noch

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Muhuj (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



Scheolin schrieb:


> nochmal dazu das die immer kaputt gehen:
> Festplattenmod
> 
> mit Window und funktioniert noch
> ...




Sieht irgendwie lässig aus


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Glaub ich hab schon 3 defekte! (für die Spinner) Festplatten zerlegt, nur um an die Magnete zu kommen, dann hab ich se in der Schule an die Tafel gehängt un zugeguckt wie die Lehrer versucht ham die wieder abzumachen


----------



## TheRammbock (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Geht nicht? Oder nur schwer?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

@TheRammbock

Das sind Neodym-Magnete, im Volksmund auch Supermagnet oder Powermagnet genannt.


----------



## helladmin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Das kann gut sein, ich hatte zu dem Thema auch nichts mehr in Richtung Gasfüllung etc. gefunden.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Geht nicht? Oder nur schwer?



Naja entweder brauch ma sehr robuste Fingernägel oder was Messerähnliches zum drunterschieben^^


----------



## TheRammbock (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das sind Neodym-Magnete, im Volksmund auch Supermagnet oder  Powermagnet genannt.





NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja entweder brauch ma sehr robuste Fingernägel oder was Messerähnliches zum drunterschieben^^



Sauber. Und wieder was dazu gelernt. Danke.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja entweder brauch ma sehr robuste Fingernägel oder was Messerähnliches zum drunterschieben^^



Oder man hällt einfach nen Feuerzeug dran und erhizt sie, dann fallen sie automatisch ab 

Neodym Magneten haben ne CurieTemperatur von knapp 310°C dann verlieren sie ihre Feromagnetischen eingenschaften .


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Mensch, 160GB?! 

Ich hätte dir 10 alte zum basteln geben können, aber doch keine mit 160GB.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Wenn sie kaputt ist?
Ich hab auch schon alte HDDs aufgemacht, unter anderem eine 500er. 25% der Sektoren waren am Arsch, also konnte ich sie vor dem Wegwerfen auch noch mal aufmachen.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Spiele auch gern mit kaputter Hardware rum


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



Jared566 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letzte Woche bei einem Referat eine Festplatte aufgeschraubt und im offenen Betrieb Schreib und Lesezugriffe demonstriert. Sah verdammt cool aus ^^



Dir ist schon klar, dass das eigentlich ziemlich uncool, weil gefährlich war? 

Die Dinger sind nicht um sonst hinter Metall! Was hätteste denn gemacht, wenns das Ding zerlegt hätte? Ist dir eigentlich klar welche Geschwindigkeit das Ding hat am Rand?

7000U/min also 167 U/s bei nem Radius von so ca 6 cm also 0,06m macht das ne Geschwindigkeit von ca 63 m/s also knapp 227 km/h!

Nich lustig wenn dir das Ding aus irgendeinem Grund zerbricht.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Die Schrauben sind fest angezogen, da passiert nicht so viel. (ok, die Spiegel für meinen Projektor hat es mir weggehauen als ich den stärker ausgesteuert hab den Aktor für den Arm, aber sowas ist ja im normalen Betrieb als Festplatte nicht dran).


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Es geht drum das es dir die Platten zerreisen kann, wenn der Arm aufsetzt aus welchen Gründen auch immer, oder wenn was allgemein dagegen kommt. Ebenso kanns dir den Lesekopf abreisen wenn der draufgedrückt wird. Es geht einfach drum, das du nie sagen kannst ob das Ding nicht ne Materialschwäche/ermüdung hat. Sowas macht man nur hinter ner Plexiglasscheibe mit Sicherheitsbrille, was sicherlich nicht gemacht wurde.

In 99,999% der Fälle gehts gut, aber wenn was passiert und jemand bekommt was ins Auge z.B. dann gute Nacht Herr Gesangsverein.


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Als ich meine alte Platte geöffnet habe, ist mir bewusst geworden, wieviel eine Festplatte eigentlich aushält. Der Platter ist enorm stabil, der bricht nicht so leicht.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Haste dir schonmal überlegt was da für Kräfte wirken?

Ich hab dafür schon Platten gesehen, bei denens die Scheiben richtig schön zerlegt hat. Kommt äußerst selten vor, aber man siehts den Dingern halt nicht an.


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Platten brechen können, wenn entsprechende Kräfte wirken, da sie sehr hart sind.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Die Platter brechen nicht, nur der Festplattenarm, der ist aus Gusseisen oder sowas und sehr spröde.


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Bei mir war er aus Aluminium.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Kann beides brechen, wobei die Platten eher splittern, weil ses gleich zerbröselt wenn nen MAterialfehler/ermüdung zum Schaden führt.


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Aber solche Platten sind schon recht robust - man sollte nur nicht mit einem Hammer darufschlagen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

@Skysnake

Wenn das so wär wie du sagst, dann gäbe es keine WD Raptor mit dünner Plexiglas Abdeckung


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Über HDDs kannste auch mit dem Auto drüberfahren ... Funktioniert danach noch.


----------



## Klartext (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Über HDDs kannste auch mit dem Auto drüberfahren ... Funktioniert danach noch.



Kannst dir auch über dein Fuß fahren, der funktioniert danach auch noch 

Mit dem Auto ist kein wirklicher Härtetest^^ Nimm lieber nen Hammer


----------



## Meph (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> 
> Wenn das so wär wie du sagst, dann gäbe es keine WD Raptor mit dünner Plexiglas Abdeckung


Doch, immerhin entsteht keine (zu) hohe kinetische Energie, aber scharfe Kanten, die sich nich so recht mit Augen vertragen.

In jedem Fall - die Präsentation ist gut ausgegangen, genau wie in >99% der Fälle...


----------



## helladmin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Ruhig hier geworden, sind erste Ausfälle zu beklagen?


----------



## Scheolin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

hmm..ich würd meine ja auch aufmachen wenn's nicht meine einzigste wäre

Kann man festplatten eigentlich übertakten?

Aufschrauben,G1/4 Gewinde reindrehen,in ne WaKü einbinden,und dann die U/min verdoppelt(mein ich nicht Ernst)

mfg Scheolin


----------



## helladmin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Klar hast du das ernst gemeint! 

Man könnte den einen Motor aus dem Modellbaubereich nehmen, eine coole Übersetzung ...


----------



## Scheolin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

wär definitv mal ne geile idee...ich glaub ich hab wasa noch besseres rumfliegen...ein 125PS Motor

und Getriebe hab ich auch noch rumfliegen

mfg Scheolin

P.S. ähh geht doch nicht...ist ja der Motor für die Pumpe meiner Wakü


----------



## NCphalon (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

ma könnt en dremelmotor anschließen un dann die Platter mit 30k rpm laufen lassen^^ zumindest CDs halten das locker aus 

Aber alein an der stärke des gyroskopischen Effekts sieht ma schon was da für Power drin is... nehmt ma ne laufende Festplatte und bewegt sie... da merkt ma schon dass da ne gewisse gegenkraft wirkt^^


----------



## helladmin (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Festplatte geöffnet*

Fluxkompensator anbraten ... und nu Ruhe hier


----------

